# New addition to the house!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Execellent .... We need all the help We can get !


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, you know I have to say it... 

looks tippy!

;D 

Cheers!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great to see the (microskiff) family growning  Congrats!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition,
as it happens your little one has the same birthday as my wife's.
Just a few years difference...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

revel in every second of the experience, there's nothing else like it.  Take lots of pic's and video's too.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

that's one heck of a keeper!!! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats! and God Bless, it will be time to go shopping for a little pink rod and reel before you know it!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome dude congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif] life as you knew it will never be the same but your probably starting to realize that by now  i have 2 boys 18 and 19 and let me tell you that it seems like yesterday i was standing in your shoes


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats, make sure to change your fishing habits to enjoy your daughter. She will be on her own all too soon.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

congrats dude. we went straight for the C-section and told the doc we didn't want inducing. good thing we did. our baby was 8.5 lbs! talk about a fat Cuban baby. lmao. cheers.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys, she truly is special....  Her custom pink rod is being built as we speak..... Daddy's first gift to his daughter...  

She weighed in at 7 lb 10 oz..... in a weeks time she gained back her original lost weight and is now weighing in at 8lb 3 oz. The docs are happy to see her eating so well because babies on antibiotics normally get jaundice, but b/c she eats so much it keeps her liver working and cleaning out her system.... 

Jorge, congrats on your baby as well! We wanted to go straight to a c- section but her doctor said no since there was no medically necessary reason and my wife requsted to be induced since she was already a week past her due date.... It sucked to see my wife in pain for so long..... and to boot, they couldnt get the damn epidural in.... the anesthesiologist tried 6 times over a span of 40 minutes before he gave up and had another doc come in and do it..... I felt so bad for her.... :'( The next doc came in and got it first shot.... kinda pissed me off.... She has been a trooper through it all and I was amazed to see her up and walking around just hours after the c-section.... And on top of that, she hasnt taken any more pain medication! Thank God it is women that go through this b/c if it were up to us men, the human race would be extinct.....


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Congratulations bud


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations 

The two scariest days of my life. Were my kids birth. And my wife delivers babies. Still scared the hell out of me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jonny said:


> Congratulations
> 
> The two scariest days of my life. Were my kids birth. And my wife delivers babies. Still scared the hell out of me.


Jonny,

Shhhhh....she is 11 now. It's a secret.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Damn what’s up with all these old ass post getting brought up 😂😂


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

jonny said:


> Damn what’s up with all these old ass post getting brought up 😂😂


Since the update, there's a "Recommended Reading" at the bottom of the page on individual threads. All I've looked at are old, most at least 10 years old.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yeah I had actually caught myself from a few post already. But I noticed it was several years old. But this one got by me. She is 11 now😂😂


----------

